# Lubix Elite only exclusive?



## Leander Wyss (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi guys
Three day ago, I bid 105 $ for a Lubix Elite, but unfortunately, someone overbid me with 106 $, I didn't notice, and he won the auction. anyway, since then, I regularly checked on Lubixcube.com and ebay if Lubix is selling a new one, and they aren't. Are there any new Elites coming, or did I miss my last chance of getting one? If there are, when?

Thanks in advance, greez lw


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 14, 2011)

Why is ANYBODY willing to pay 106$ for one cube that isn't even that great.


----------



## Leander Wyss (Nov 14, 2011)

So would you rather recommend the lubix fusion?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 14, 2011)

Get some lubix (or differential oil), and mod a guhong yourself.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 14, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Get some lubix (or differential oil), and mod a guhong yourself.


 
This. I believe lubix has a tutorial on youtube too.


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 14, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> This. I believe lubix has a tutorial on youtube too.


 
Nope, lubix did not release a tutorial for the lubix elite, we know them by looking at the differences in the pieces


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 14, 2011)

I mean the lubix ultimate... sorry about that.


----------



## Bapao (Nov 14, 2011)

The HYPE!! Be glad that some other sucker got the thing instead of you...


----------



## Leander Wyss (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was just fed up with the ZhanChi and all other conventional cubes, in this case, I'm getting the much cheaper Lubix Fusion, does anyone have the Fusion and could give his opinion?

greez


----------



## radmin (Nov 21, 2011)

Since you mentioned the ZhanChi, I noticed that the ZhanChi only feels good when it's overly loose. The problem is that it pops at that setting. 
I decided to trim the springs 1.5 rotations. I'm quite happy with it. Its faster on a tighter setting and can still cut just under 45 degrees.


----------



## Miikalsen (Nov 21, 2011)

How did you Mod the Spring?


----------



## Uberzj (Nov 23, 2011)

I would never spend that much on a cube. I bought a Guhong, added torpedoes and did slight mods. Most of the blade work on the Lubix Elite does not change anything at all. You can open your cube after a couple of dozens of solves and see the scrapes on the internal pieces. This is where modifications are needed. Light sanding or cutting with a hobby knife will do the trick. I have no way to compare it to a Lubix Elite in person, but I bet it will be very close or exactly the same. This cost me around 15 dollars and maybe 1 hour of working on it.


----------



## mrw (Dec 3, 2011)

@uberzj the elite is a little better but the speed is very controlled and the cube is very smooth. Only difference


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 5, 2011)

mrw said:


> @uberzj the elite is a little better but the speed is very controlled and the cube is very smooth. Only difference


 
Not exactly... They're the same cubes..


----------



## RTh (Dec 5, 2011)

Why this obsession with the Lubix mods? The Elite is not any real improvement over a Guhong, it has just some minor modifications that reduce friction or avoid lock-ups (maybe) but it probably isn't better than the ZhanChi overall.
Anyone who does great times with some expensive cube will have similar solves with some cheaper cube.
I for example can do sub-13 averages with any of my DaYan cubes, and last week I got a $1.5 QJ 3x3 and basically did the same.

It's like the vintage fever with guitar players.


----------



## mrw (Dec 17, 2011)

theyre the same cube but the performance is better


----------



## mrw (Dec 17, 2011)

the elite is an improvement it has no degree where it cant cut unlike the zhanchis 5 degree uncutability


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 17, 2011)

@Rth so true. And as a guitar player I loved that analogy. I love the way my $700 Schecter plays way over the $5-6000 guitars that I've played. It is all about the feel of the product. Different cubes and guitars have different feels and that should decide which you like better, not the price tag.


----------

